# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  OFRECEMOS PRECIO DE PRODUCTOR  CACAO Y SUS DERIVADOS , GRANOS ANDINOS , PRODUCTOS FRESCOS

## farukeltimur

*Estimados señores de Agroforum les presento nuestra empresa :*   *Cieets Perú* se construyó 2004 - 2019 dedica al exportación de granos andinos como ( quinoa , chia , ajonjoli , kiwicha lucuma , maiz , camu camu , frejol , maca , harinas etc.  , productos frescos como  palta , platano orgánica , aguaymanto , uva red globe  , esparragos )  
- trabajamos con puntualidad , calidad , confianza , 
- certificación orgánica 
- fichas tecnicas de los productos 
- trabajamos con los productores por eso tenemos mejor precio 
- fabrica ubicado en Junin / huancayo - Piura - Morropon   *Korin Chocolate* se construyó 2017 - 2019 dedica al producción de Cacao y sus derivados como chocolate , bombones , polvo de cacao , nibs de cacao , cascara de cacao , pasta de cacao , ofrecemos cualquier tipo de cacao. también café verde , tostado y polvo  
(ofrecemos mejor precio desde el productor y orgánico para exportación ) cualquier cotización de desean pueden alcanzar por mail o por whatsapp  
saludos a todos que tenga lindo dia   *Contacto :* Faruk Eltimur  *Cargo :* Director Comercial  *mail :* farukeltimur@korinchocolate.com / eltimur@grobec.pe  *cel + whatsapp  : * 986 513 550 *
Officina Central :* (073 )  538145Temas similares: MAQUILA DE PRODUCTOS AGROINDUSTRIALES - HIERBAS MEDICINALES, FRUTOS, TUBERCULOS, GRANOS ANDINOS, ETC - PROFESIONALES EN LA INDUSTRIA ALIMENTARIA Artículo: PromPerú prevé realizar estudios de mercado para productos frescos, café y cacao Artículo: Granos andinos y productos pesqueros con gran potencial para exportar a Turquía Artículo: Ucayali: Inauguran exhibición de productos derivados del cacao, platano y café Artículo: Exportación de cítricos y derivados crece 28% entre enero y setiembre por mayor venta de productos frescos

----------

